# Which rooting method to use?



## stastnysnipes26 (Jul 13, 2011)

There is this one posted on droid-life

http://www.droid-lif...der/#more-54760

And the one in this forum.

http://rootzwiki.com...ure-adb-method/

Obviously the one in this forum comes with SU in the package that you download with the drivers, couldn't I just install SU from the market after using the droid-life method and have the same affect without pushing it via adb? Also, after i root, how do i install CWM recovery? just flash in ROM manager?

Also, I don't have much adb experience, so if I can just install SU through the market and then flash CWM through ROM manager, that would be preferred.


----------



## onicrom (Oct 25, 2011)

The first method isn't actually a rooting guide. It tells you how to unlock the bootloader, which will then allow you to install insecure boot images, and subsequently root.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Just FYI, not that anybody here has suggested it yet.... But do NOT use a one-click root tool. DO NOT. There was one released a little while back that hosed somebody's partition tables. Without an SD Card, recovering that isn't a walk in the park. The unlock/root method is a process of 1) installing ADB 2) typing 5 lines and you're done. It is NOT worth it to do the 1-click methods.

So in case you missed the point of this post, DO NOT use a one-click root tool! ;-)


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Just FYI, not that anybody here has suggested it yet.... But do NOT use a one-click root tool. DO NOT. There was one released a little while back that hosed somebody's partition tables. Without an SD Card, recovering that isn't a walk in the park. The unlock/root method is a process of 1) installing ADB 2) typing 5 lines and you're done. It is NOT worth it to do the 1-click methods.
> 
> So in case you missed the point of this post, DO NOT use a one-click root tool! ;-)


^^ THIS!!! It is too easy to do the manual way to take the risk of breaking your brand new device!


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> ^^ THIS!!! It is too easy to do the manual way to take the risk of breaking your brand new device!


i completely agree. although i am new to adb i have messed around with it using spare phones. it is actually addicting. and it gives you a chance to get into it deeper that if you just pluged up into your usb port and hit a button. it gives you more of a feeling of satisfaction. not to mention the nods. its all about the nod.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

scooby0u812 said:


> i completely agree. although i am new to adb i have messed around with it using spare phones. it is actually addicting. and it gives you a chance to get into it deeper that if you just pluged up into your usb port and hit a button. it gives you more of a feeling of satisfaction. not to mention the nods. its all about the nod.


Frankly, it doesn't matter if you're new to ADB or not. The hard part is getting ADB working. And that's usually still required for the one-clicks to work.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Frankly, it doesn't matter if you're new to ADB or not. The hard part is getting ADB working. And that's usually still required for the one-clicks to work.


im confroozed. that was a nod wasnt it?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

scooby0u812 said:


> im confroozed. that was a nod wasnt it?


Sorry, yeah. You said you were new to adb but still went the manual way. That's good! I was just saying that others shouldn't use "I'm new to ADB" as an excuse to use a one-click because they still have to do the hard part anyways! Once you've gotten ADB up and running, the rest is easy if you know how to read a little bit. And if you've gotten ADB up and running, then you probably know how to read a little bit. Now the one-click tools, on the other hand, they brick devices until they're polished up. It's just not worth it! We've already had at least one user here on RootzWiki have their LTE GNex broken by a bad one-click tool and there simply isn't any good reason that should happen!


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

gotcha


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Just FYI, not that anybody here has suggested it yet.... But do NOT use a one-click root tool. DO NOT. There was one released a little while back that hosed somebody's partition tables. Without an SD Card, recovering that isn't a walk in the park. The unlock/root method is a process of 1) installing ADB 2) typing 5 lines and you're done. It is NOT worth it to do the 1-click methods.
> 
> So in case you missed the point of this post, DO NOT use a one-click root tool! ;-)


I never use one click roots. I don't trust them. I prefer to do things myself.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I never use one click roots. I don't trust them. I prefer to do things myself.


Yup that way if something breaks it is because of myself and not trusting someone else.


----------



## salem (Jun 16, 2011)

I *think* I have adb installed and running correctly on my computer. How can I test it? Besides those root and unlock commands, what is something I can try out on my DX before I hook up the nexus?


----------



## IrishCream (Jun 7, 2011)

salem said:


> I *think* I have adb installed and running correctly on my computer. How can I test it? Besides those root and unlock commands, what is something I can try out on my DX before I hook up the nexus?


adb reboot recovery
adb reboot bootloader
adb reboot

simple stuff to make sure the computer knows how to interact with your phone...

otherwise.... its just a matter of making sure you have the right files to push to your phone


----------



## salem (Jun 16, 2011)

IrishCream said:


> adb reboot recovery
> adb reboot bootloader
> adb reboot
> 
> ...


Thank you! Everything worked.


----------



## ITGuy11 (Jun 10, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I never use one click roots. I don't trust them. I prefer to do things myself.


Same here. God only knows what somebody could slip into one of those 1 clicks...


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

IrishCream said:


> adb reboot recovery
> adb reboot bootloader
> adb reboot
> 
> ...


ADB devices shows a list of attached devices. If your phone shows up you're good to go. Probably a better idea...


----------



## casca (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm getting "adbd cannot run as root in production builds" after following the guide on this forum... any thoughts? Phone boots fine after unlocking... just can't run adb root...


----------

